# Metal Stacking Cages



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (May 17, 2016)

So, I'm in a difficult spot right now. My main breeding rabbits are getting older and I want to be raising their replacements now, so when the oldies times come, I'll be prepared.  Only problem, my cages are full (oops!)
I've been looking into some stacking cages made by KW cages. All I need the cages for is for growing the young rabbits. They'll eventually get the cages that my senior rabbits are in. Has anyone else had success with KW's stacking cages? Or is there another brand I should look into?
This is the one I was looking at:


----------



## promiseacres (May 17, 2016)

We use stacking cages, different maker but similar. I do like the duratrays over the others. But as long as they're heavy enough and doors open out not too picky on maker

Farm store ones usually aren't as nice as the ones actually made by a rabbit cage maker like kw, bass, ect


----------



## chiques chicks (May 17, 2016)

I've used a different brand as well (bass). My doors opened in. I likedd them, but converted them to hanging. They will make the doors open whatever way you like, I think.

I also had some from tsc, poor quality IMO.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (May 18, 2016)

Thanks so much! So just wondering, what's the difference between doors that swing in vs. doors that swing out? Or is it just preference?


----------



## chiques chicks (May 18, 2016)

Preference. It is easier to get the rabbits if the door swings out.

If the door swings in it is slightly more difficult for most animals to get out if the latch is loose since they tend to push. 

I sometimes add dog chain clips to double secure the doors.

My gates on my goat pens also open in, although it's tough to push them open with a couple hundred pounds of animals pushing against it looking for treats!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (May 18, 2016)

Ok thanks. All of my cages swing out to open, but if the doors open in, I wouldn't mind


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (May 19, 2016)

So I have decided to order from KW cages. However, they are based out of California and I'm in Texas, so shipping . Does anyone have a discount code that they wont be using? Otherwise I'm just going to have to grit my teeth and press that "buy" button.


----------



## animalmom (May 19, 2016)

Bass Equipment has stacking cages very similar to the KW cages.  Bass is in Missouri so one would think the shipping would be less.  I don't know if the Bass cages are comparable in price to KW's, but it might be worth checking out -- provided you have not already done so.

bassequipment.com is their website.  Let us know what you decide to do as it may help others with decisions in the future.  Please and thank you.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (May 20, 2016)

So I went ahead with KW. I got a stack of 4 for a total of $206. (not including shipping) They're exactly what I wanted, so I'm satisfied with my purchase. I also bought the 7" leg extenders so my cages would be a little higher off the ground.
So guess who will be living one of these new cages?


----------



## animalmom (May 21, 2016)

Ah now, that is just too darn cute!


----------

